
Gestures as a New Dimension in Mobile Design - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/2012/12/05/gestures-as-a-new-dimension-in-mobile-design/
======
jerf
It's interesting, but gestures in general have a major discoverability
problem. I do not know that it is an unsolvable problem, but until it can be
solved in a more general way, it's going to be hard to push them much harder
than they already are.

------
justjimmy
Oh god…the rewind on Paper.

Makes me want to punch myself cause it makes me feel so damn stupid when I
can't get it to work. Then I'm stuck with more random scribble marks when the
rewind fails.

Please, no rewind gesture unless a failed rewind doesn't activate other stuff.
It's horrible to have a rewind feature where you can accidentally draw on your
pad, causing more issues.

Other than that, decent article. (And the Paper app is awesome, just I hate
the damn rewind function. It'd be so much better if it was like a slider like
a video)

~~~
gannonburgett
Does that really happen that often? I consistently use Paper and maybe a few
times in months of using it do I mark a bit when trying to use it, but it's
usually because I didn't have two fingers on the screen. And even if you do
make a mark or two, you can go ahead and rewind those as well.

